# اللى بيحب مارجرجس يدخل ويحمل ألبومات المرنمة +++ مارى رومانى الاقصرية +++



## nana_jesus93 (8 مارس 2012)

*+*​ 



*المرنمة مارى رومانى الاقصرية*​ 

شريط ( بطل وشجيع )​ 





​





الترانيم​ 

السنة دى​ 

انا زى مريض البركة​ 

بطل وشجيع​ 

شعبك يعلن بيك​ 

كلمة فى قلبى​ 

يا حمام طير​ 

يلا يا شعب المسيح

http://www.mediafire.com/?3617p2vn9nof20w​







شريط ( فارس وحارس )​ 






​





الترانيم​ 

انا عايزك انت وانا جايلك فالرزيقات​ 

اية يا بطل كل دة​ 

ج ر ج س​ 

فى بطل اسمة جرجس​ 

مجنون بحبك يا رومانى​ 

مين انت يا امير​ 

يا امير الشهداء قلبى بيحبك مأسور

http://www.mediafire.com/?a6vrobqc7iu4v14​







شريط ( مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان )​ 




​





الترانيم​ 

ابدى باسم اللة ربى​ 

جرجس يا رومانى جهادك​ 

جرجس يا رومانى يا بطل​ 

فى مديحك يا رومانى​ 

مارجرجس يا مارجرجس​ 

من شعرى شدونى

http://www.mediafire.com/?ozci8vzyxrqe2a3​







مجموعة ترانيم للمرنمة مارى رومانى الاقصرية​ 




​



الترانيم​





( كل حياتى ) مع مايكل لبيب​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?tetzxe886cxq8k6​ 



( كنت عايشة فالخطية )​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qdx00066bkm6eg4​ 



( لو تعود )​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lgieh8a7si9pkzx​ 

فيديو ترنيمة ( لو تعود )​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?gwu486gc8eiq8qu​ 



( هاتحمل )​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?7mooeytc96cdlnm​ 

فيديو ترنيمة ( هاتحمل )​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?887maffudssfr7p​ 







*+*​


----------

